# Zuffa Cuts Golden Glory Fighters: Coenen, Valentijn Overeem, and Einemo



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

From MMAJunkie: 



MMAJunkie said:


> Zuffa LLC officials have purged former Strikeforce champ Marloes Coenen, Strikeforce's Valentijn Overeem and the UFC's Jon Olav Einemo from its stable of fighters.
> 
> That's the word from Martijn de Jong, the fighters' head coach at Golden Glory, who today tweeted the news.
> 
> ...


We've seen this before from Zuffa with Fitch and AKA in 2008: 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/josh_gross/11/20/ufc-cuts-fitch/

It'll be interesting to hear the details of what happened. Zuffa and Co. were thugs w/ AKA re: the image rights for life, so I can only imagine how the negotiations went down here. Then again, Overeem has fought what, 3 times in 10 years [obvious exaggeration keyboard warrior... move your mouse away from the neg rep)?

Getting rid of Coenen though is shooting themselves in the foot for the women's division. It's so shallow, you couldn't make a kiddie pool with it.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Saw another thread about this in the UFC section after I made this thread. Please merge.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Way to just spit on women's mma with that cut Zuffa


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Can still blame Scott Coker for all this bull sh1t seriously, fcuking greedy fat pig sold out what was a rising promotion that treated fighters with a little dignity and honour and now look at it just a few months later.

The greed of that fat pig disgusts me seriously the guy had to be worth more than his far share of dollars anyway, he cant have been strapped for cash or needy in anyway what so ever, I doubt he would have ever from now till the day he dies have needed more cash than he already had before he sold out, yet that was not enough obviously for that greedy fat fcuk

Fcuk you Scott Coker, Fcuk your Promotion, I hope you enjoy the rest of your days laid out with a stable full of hookers waiting to suck your cock because god knows you have to pay for sh1t like that cos no way on earth would you ever attract a fit women to get down on you any other way, without the cash we all know best you could do would be a retarded size 24 smelly fat slag desperate enough to take whatever she could get. But know this all the money in the world is not going to chance the fact you are just a little fat ugly greedy scumbag.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Good call on Zuffa's part....

....the Womens division was getting too overcrowded anyway, especially for a can like Coenen(!)

Zuffa are effectively ruining Women's MMA bit by bit, this is a seriously shitty move, this is people's employment and quest for a meaningful legacy they are playing with! This is the fighters lives! Their WHOLE lives they're messing with!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Marloes Coenen cut by Zuffa...uhh*

I'm not that big into womens MMA but she just lost her belt and is probably one of the better female fighters in MMA. I don't understand why they cut her, not to mention she is good looking, despite that horrible tattoo.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

She trains out of Golden Glory. 

Did you forget Dana cut Cain Velasquez and Josh Koscheck (and the rest of AKA) because Jon Fitch wouldn't sign his lifetime image rights to Zuffa for peanuts?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dana is out to wreck Women's MMA because the soft-hearted mainstream media won't like the sight of women fighting. I am fuming a champ lost in the CHAMPIONSHIP ROUNDS yet is so, in the eyes of Zuffa, easily disposable in a division lacking great fighters like Coenen.

Dana continue with the Women's MMA, it's as awesome as the guys and it's not going to get you into New York any easier!

You stupid, chubby muppet!!!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I raged when I saw this. How can a fighter who was a champion in their last fight get cut? I could see if it was a bad fight or if it was one sided but no. It was a good fight and it was very competitive. I even had Coenen up on the score cards. Not to mention the division is already a wasteland as is. 

Very bad decision by Zuffa.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fact is Overeem has basically held the SF heavyweight division hostage for years, he agreed to take part in the tournament and then backed out of his second fight but at least verbally agreed to return in the fall. Only to turn around and sign to fight in another promotion affiliated with Golden Glory and an organization that has a legal history with the UFC already. (United glory was originally Ultimate Glory). Golden Glory played some dirty pool and the UFC turned around and played some of there own. Sucks for the fighters because they are really just pawns in a game.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Somebody at golden glory pissed of Zuffa, I wonder who? :confused02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Cruisin' on Twitter and found this...Coenen seems to be taking it well...



> I want to thank all my fans for the overwhelming support & kindness. I can hardly wrap my head around the love you have showned me. You have supported me as a fighter & a representative of WMMA. And I genuinely thank you for this.
> 
> Golden Glory is more then a fight team; we're a family. We are in this together and now I know the fans have joined us.
> x


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

But the whole team there shouldn't suffer for one person's actions.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

LizaG said:


> But the whole team there shouldn't suffer for one person's actions.


I agree, it really sucks for the fighters.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Can still blame Scott Coker for all this bull sh1t seriously, fcuking greedy fat pig sold out what was a rising promotion that treated fighters with a little dignity and honour and now look at it just a few months later.
> 
> The greed of that fat pig disgusts me seriously the guy had to be worth more than his far share of dollars anyway, he cant have been strapped for cash or needy in anyway what so ever, I doubt he would have ever from now till the day he dies have needed more cash than he already had before he sold out, yet that was not enough obviously for that greedy fat fcuk
> 
> Fcuk you Scott Coker, Fcuk your Promotion, I hope you enjoy the rest of your days laid out with a stable full of hookers waiting to suck your cock because god knows you have to pay for sh1t like that cos no way on earth would you ever attract a fit women to get down on you any other way, without the cash we all know best you could do would be a retarded size 24 smelly fat slag desperate enough to take whatever she could get. But know this all the money in the world is not going to chance the fact you are just a little fat ugly greedy scumbag.


If you're going to direct personal attacks at someone for selling SF, Coker isn't really the one to call out. He wanted to keep going, it was his co-owner, and financial backer, Silicon Valley Sports Entertainment who wanted out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he wasn't even really the co-owner. He was just taking orders and running the company. In fact he was against selling to Zuffa.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's some more insight from Dana himself:



> PHILADELPHIA -- In the end, Dana White says, the split between the UFC, Strikeforce and its Golden Glory fighters came down to business issues.
> 
> Reigning Strikeforce heavyweight champ Alistair Overeem along with fellow Strikeforce fighters Valentijn Overeem and Marloes Coenen and UFC heavyweight Jon Olav Einemo were cut during the last week in a surprising development. Questions arose over what precipitated the move.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Just business. And he says Sergei is done whether he wins or loses.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually sounds like it's a way of protecting the fighters from getting screwed by their management. Still sux though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As I said in another forum, if you really wanna cut these guys, why wait for them to lose? Why not just cut them outright?

Either way, this sucks. A couple of Strikeforce's best heavyweights fought under that banner and I had hoped to see some of them in the UFC some day. Too bad GG and UFC couldn't see eye to eye.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Here's some more insight from Dana himself:
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: MMAFighting.com*


Dana can take his insight and stick it in his A*S!

This is just the UFC's way of showing who's the BOSS: "you play by our rules, or you can go f*uck yourself!!! go fight in 2nd grade promotions and try making a living out of that".

Like someone else said: Kharitonov will get cut too after he loses to Barnett.

It's a shame...too ugly.
I feel really bad for Coenen.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

limba, it may partly be Dana strutting his stuff. But the athletic commisions can also have alot of input in this scenario, don't forget that


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Can still blame Scott Coker for all this bull sh1t seriously, fcuking greedy fat pig sold out what was a rising promotion that treated fighters with a little dignity and honour and now look at it just a few months later.
> 
> The greed of that fat pig disgusts me seriously the guy had to be worth more than his far share of dollars anyway, he cant have been strapped for cash or needy in anyway what so ever, I doubt he would have ever from now till the day he dies have needed more cash than he already had before he sold out, yet that was not enough obviously for that greedy fat fcuk
> 
> Fcuk you Scott Coker, Fcuk your Promotion, I hope you enjoy the rest of your days laid out with a stable full of hookers waiting to suck your cock because god knows you have to pay for sh1t like that cos no way on earth would you ever attract a fit women to get down on you any other way, without the cash we all know best you could do would be a retarded size 24 smelly fat slag desperate enough to take whatever she could get. But know this all the money in the world is not going to chance the fact you are just a little fat ugly greedy scumbag.


A bit aggressive, but i agree in a lot of ways.

BTW, this is what Cocker had to say:


> "Well, you know, Mauro, that whole thing about Alistair (Overeem), I think it's been documented," Coker said. "I think it's been regurgitated over and over so I don't know if we have to get into that. But with Valentijn (Overeem) and Marloes (Coenen), you know, right now, there's only so many TV spots, as you know, until the middle of next year. And, uh, they're, um, you know, in this business, you've gotta keep winning. So, to me, it was a situation where Valentijn had that loss, I believe in June, so that was already in the works anyway. It just seems sudden to everybody because it just all happened this week. But that was already on its way for Valentijn. The slots are going to be for the fighters that are victorious right now. We have a lot of athletes under contract and we have to get everybody fights and there's only so many slots. There's only so many TV dates, we only have two more TV dates on the big show before the end of the year. September is already full, December is getting full and then January is hopefully are finals and that's going to have a full card already. So in fairness to the athletes, why just let them hang around? It's a much fairer situation to let them go fight elsewhere and create another future somewhere else."


And i'm gonna say this:

WHAT THE F*UCK DOES THAT MEAN?!
A champion lost a fight?! Let's cut him/her?!

I suggest every fighter should get cut after he/she loses. Because...what the hell...you have to keep winning, right?!

If winning is what it really counts, i have a question: Why the f*uck guys like Lawler, Smith, Daley or Feijao still have a job in SF?!

If i remember corectly they're on losing streaks also.

What a piece of s*hit... :angry08:



Budhisten said:


> limba, it may partly be Dana strutting his stuff. But the athletic commisions can also have alot of input in this scenario, don't forget that


This is all ZUFFA.

Now that i think about it...I'm surprised they didn't cut Kharitonov


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well unlike Overeem, Kharintov won't have his contract fulfilled until the Grand Prix is complete. That is if he keeps winning. If he looses then Dana White will have all the justification he needs to cut him.


----------



## gwest40 (Jul 31, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Good call on Zuffa's part....
> 
> ....the Womens division was getting too overcrowded anyway, especially for a can like Coenen(!)
> 
> Zuffa are effectively ruining Women's MMA bit by bit, this is a seriously shitty move, this is people's employment and quest for a meaningful legacy they are playing with! This is the fighters lives! Their WHOLE lives they're messing with!


How exactly was the women's division getting too overcrowded when Strikeforce barely had enough female fighters to sustain the division to begin with? Although there is plenty of competition in the 135 lb division, the 145 lb division hardly has any fighters to keep it going. Strikeforce can't even get Cris Cyborg a decent fight. Strikeforce needs as many female fighters as it can get. 

You thought that Zuffa's cutting of Marloes Coenen was a good call, call her a can, and then say it was a shitty move on Zuffa's part?!? That seems contradictable to me. Coenen is one of the top female fighters and a pioneer in the sport. You don't accomplish that as well as win the Strikeforce belt by being a "can". She deserves to be on the card and I enjoy watching her.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

gwest40 said:


> How exactly was the women's division getting too overcrowded when Strikeforce barely had enough female fighters to sustain the division to begin with? Although there is plenty of competition in the 135 lb division, the 145 lb division hardly has any fighters to keep it going. Strikeforce can't even get Cris Cyborg a decent fight. Strikeforce needs as many female fighters as it can get.
> 
> You thought that Zuffa's cutting of Marloes Coenen was a good call, call her a can, and then say it was a shitty move on Zuffa's part?!? That seems contradictable to me. Coenen is one of the top female fighters and a pioneer in the sport. You don't accomplish that as well as win the Strikeforce belt by being a "can". She deserves to be on the card and I enjoy watching her.


Jesus it was sarcasm clearly. Lighten up ya prude.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

vandalian said:


> As I said in another forum, if you really wanna cut these guys, why wait for them to lose? Why not just cut them outright?
> 
> Either way, this sucks. A couple of Strikeforce's best heavyweights fought under that banner and I had hoped to see some of them in the UFC some day. Too bad GG and UFC couldn't see eye to eye.


They can only cut fighters if they lost their last fight or refuse a fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, which applied to all of them. Alistair had a contract dispute and was cut. Enimo, Val, and Coenen all lost their last fights and once Kharintov either looses or fulfills his contract he's done.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

limba said:


> Dana can take his insight and stick it in his A*S!
> 
> This is just the UFC's way of showing who's the BOSS: "you play by our rules, or you can go f*uck yourself!!! go fight in 2nd grade promotions and try making a living out of that".
> 
> ...


I'm getting the impression you didn't read his whole interview

It states the athletic commisions that you HAVE to pay the fighter and NOT the management thats why they wont do it because they can't. YOu can only do it that way and not Golden Glory's way

Jeeze, some Dana White haters can be too much with their bs blind hate


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sousa said:


> I'm getting the impression you didn't read his whole interview
> 
> It states the athletic commisions that you HAVE to pay the fighter and NOT the management thats why they wont do it because they can't. YOu can only do it that way and not Golden Glory's way
> 
> Jeeze, some Dana White haters can be too much with their bs blind hate


The thing is: i don't believe one word Dana White says regarding this situation!

This is ZUFFA's way of making a statement.

They did it in the past with Fitch/AKA and now with Golden Glory.

And they're gonna do it in the future also.

The principle is simple: "You're with us or against us"



> It states the athletic commisions that you HAVE to pay the fighter and NOT the management thats why they wont do it because they can't. YOu can only do it that way and not Golden Glory's way


I don't think Golden Glory's management is stupid enough to ask for something that's impossible...


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You people go way overboad with this conspiracy theory crap. Relax guys. Maybe their management should have thought about that before they tried to start the war in the first place. Easier to get rid of the fighters than fight with the management team all the time. I somewhat agree with Dana. Haters are just gonna hate. It gets a little too ridiculous around here for me.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well unlike Overeem, Kharintov won't have his contract fulfilled until the Grand Prix is complete. That is if he keeps winning. If he looses then Dana White will have all the justification he needs to cut him.


Dana said he's cutting Sergei whether he wins or loses. Right now Sergei is just there to fill a slot in the Sept 10 Showtime event.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

We are talking at the conclusion of the Grand Prix right? I thought he said he's cutting him either after he looses or after the Grand Prix when it was complete. It all depends on how Kharintov does.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

i dont think this problem would even exist had strikeforce not been bought by zuffa. they even run along together with m1.
just another zuffa vs fighters management all over again i guess. what can you expect really, you have yakuza running pride, italian mafia running zuffa and (their childhood buddy who is a son of satan), m1 mafia running red devil and dutch mafia running gg, lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this would not be a problem otherwise. But Strikeforce is under the Zuffa banner so that's how it is. Something tells me this is the end of Strikeforce and M-1 copromoting.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Very dumb decision on Golden Glory's part to not follow policy. Such a silly reason to get all their fighters cut.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is an unusual management style. I guess the fighters trust their gym so they do it that way. Unfortunate that we will have to see those fighters in other promotions now.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Couldn't Golden Glory just relent, at least in the cases of fighters employed by Zuffa? I mean, isn't it worth it, to save their fighters' jobs?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't mean to be prejudicial but I think it's a European thing. M-1 Global wanted a good chunk of money they got whenever Fedor fought. Golden Glory is doing the same thing here.


----------

